# What Music Do you Turn Off?



## Krelf

We all do it. Something comes on the radio or TV and we almost trip over our own two feet to make it go away. Granted that we all have different musical tastes and we respect the musical preferences of others, but individually some sounds, gendres and styles just get under our skins. 

What kind of music arouses you to switch off the noise?


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Robert1950

Paul McCartney singing old jazz standards like Blackbird. Gawd does he ever horridly butcher that song!


----------



## Guitar101

R..... A..... P


----------



## bluzfish

Rap. I would leave Chinese Opera playing, much to the pain in my ears, but rap...


----------



## Krelf

-Monkees, Herman's Hermits (turned them off in the 60s and I still do it!)
-RAP!!!!!!!!!!!
-hurtin' music especially with a lap steel!
-jazz where there is no discernable melody
-Snowbird and Seasons in the Sun.


----------



## Intrepid

I am always open to all kinds of musical styles. When my son was quite young (early teens) he had this "thing" about rap music and he seemed to really enjoy it. I did my best to listen and take it all in but I just couldn't handle it all that well. Some lyrics are well done but I just grew tired of "blast a cap up your ass", " F the police y'all, I ain't runnin". I guess I'm in an age group that just doesn't understand. But apparently neither is my son since now in his 30's) he seems to gravitate to Neil Young, Bob Dylan and all those old farts. It's funny what a few years can do to change a person's musical tastes.


----------



## Budda

Dubstep. I can handle if someone has rap or hip hop on and it has a decent melody. The newest T-swift single makes me want to burn the radio (it came on today while I was at work, it was 3 minutes of pain). "Superman" by Eminem. 

I have a pretty high tolerance for stuff I don't have to listen to that often. My girlfriend loves country and when I stay over I wake up to the local station - nothing (besides said T-swift) really makes me want to throw the iPod dock out her window. 16 year old me is shocked that 24 year old me can handle decent quantities of (pop) country.

Oh, and absolutely terrible metal. I don't need a song that is mostly breakdowns on a low F#, thanks


----------



## Guest

Robert1950 said:


> Paul McCartney singing old jazz standards like Blackbird. Gawd does he ever horridly butcher that song!


Not sure if joking or...doesn't know Lennon/McCartney wrote that...


----------



## Hamstrung

I won't voluntarily listen to any of the pop/dance stuff from just about any era post 60's. I don't get red-assed about it though. I know I'm most definitely NOT their target demographic so I avoid those radio stations and have the clicker ready when watching TV. That said I have no problem turning the TV on mute and watching Katy Perry!


----------



## Sneaky

Classic Rock.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Spikezone

Sneaky said:


> Classic Rock.


Huh? Seriously???
-Mikey


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## hardasmum

Anything with too many guitar solos. Shredding in general makes me want to poke nails into my ears.

I'm also not fond of Nickleback / Alice in Chains type bands, grungy carry overs. Their names escape me but there are many.


----------



## Krelf

nkjanssen said:


> It may be tough to believe on a guitar page, but some of us get tired of hearing the same songs over and over again year after year, decade after decade. I don't dislike classic rock. But I don't want to listen to it either. Same reason I don't like playing Strats. I played one exclusively for years. Wore the frets down to nothing. Now I'm just bored to death of that sound. I'd never sell my old Strat, though. Love it. Just don't ever want to play it.
> 
> Maybe that all only makes sense in my world.


There's a lot of people who agree with you. How many times do we have to hear Surfin' USA, It's My Party and Big Girls Don't Cry? I stopped listening to classic rock years ago.


----------



## snacker

I cant listen to Classic rock, satch / vai type guitar wankery, dubstep and most metal


----------



## mhammer

It will depend for me. When we lived in New Brunswick, there was a point where I wasn't going to listen to another note of anything remotely Celtic. Presently, I have a hard time putting up with anything that might find its way onto pop charts, as belted out by yet another diva. Enjoy many forms of dance music, even though I don't move to it, but loathe Madge and Gaga, any of the poser stuff that tries to be like them. I'll listen to good opera. Get irritated by anything formulaic, be it uber-sincere folk, metal, overplayed classic rock, "clever" jittery pop like Vampire Weekend, Franz Ferdinand, the Killers, et al, and yes, even blues. Sometimes I'll chill out to baroque or many forms of freer jazz, and other times I just find it aggravating, like trying to catch a nap with a twitchy kid lying beside you; too damn many notes.


----------



## cheezyridr

i'm no fan of drake, or music like that. not into the kind of rap that's all about being an ax murderer or whatever, like icp.


----------



## mechanic

Guitar101 said:


> R..... A..... P


ditto! hit the nail on the head.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves

Country, electronic music.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Rap/Hip Hop and...............Springsteen, I just can not stand him.


----------



## traynor_garnet

Almost all commercial radio (seriously, I cannot stand it). I like music from all genres (Led Zep, Buck Ownes, Miles Davis, Tribe Called Quest) with the exception of "Celtic" music; I cannot stand that stuff but hate even more how everyone suddenly becomes Irish/Scottish/whatever they think Celts are, as soon as it comes on.

My cd collection is quite eclectic and includes popular and not so popular bands, but I simply cannot tolerate commercial radio (overplayed or over-processed).


----------



## greco

snacker said:


> I cant listen to Classic rock, satch / vai type guitar wankery and most metal


How do you manage to maintain your sanity when students ask you to teach them any of the above? Seriously...it must feel like some form of torture (beyond what you have to endure everyday from everyone you teach who is in the various stages of learning to play guitar, singing, etc.).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mooh

Rap, hip-hop, some opera (though some is okay), and all that semi/quasi/pseudo r'n'b shrieked by Celine Dion and her caterwauling ilk.

It's okay though, there's lots of swing jazz, pipe organ, classical, trad folk, old rock, and blues for me.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bluzfish

I take pride in the fact that I have not turned on a radio since FM was commercialized in the early 70s. Unfortunately what other people subject me to is beyond my control mostly. I just tune it out and turn on a different song in my head.


----------



## Krelf

Jim DaddyO said:


> Rap/Hip Hop and...............Springsteen, I just can not stand him.


I agree with you about Springsteen. Everytime I hear his name the word "Impostor" flashes across by eyes!


----------



## Robert1950

iaresee said:


> Not sure if joking or...doesn't know Lennon/McCartney wrote that...


Paul McCartney recently released an album of old jazz standards from the 40s/50s, or in and around there. They are so soppy, meely-mouthed,....ugh!


----------



## Moosehead

Just about anything my wife likes. lol

Nickelcrap, Im with you guys on some of the overplayed classic rock. Play some b-sides for a change!


----------



## Milkman

Music?

well, although I don't really consider most rap to be music in that it generally lacks a key component (melody) that's the genre that pretty much always has me reaching for the dial.

Then there are specific bands that I just can't listen to even in genres that I really like.

Oh, and pretty much anything that is full of profanity or hateful nonsense.

But hey, there's more than enough music I do like.


----------



## TWRC

Zydeco. I CANNOT stand it!


----------



## sulphur

Most Rap, sappy Celin dion type songs, overplayed radio songs, which include Nickelscrap and some classic rock.

I like old school country, but wouldn't want to listen to it all night.
NuCountry, no thanks. There are some wicked shredders out there though, Brad Paisley, for one.
I just don't even tune into a country radio station at all.


----------



## snacker

greco said:


> How do you manage to maintain your sanity when students ask you to teach them any of the above? Seriously...it must feel like some form of torture (beyond what you have to endure everyday from everyone you teach who is in the various stages of learning to play guitar, singing, etc.).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


easy! - i teach how to play guitar, not how to play songs 

that is unless cool dudes like you ask to work on nice old jazz tunes...that's acceptable


----------



## bw66

nkjanssen said:


> It may be tough to believe on a guitar page, but some of us get tired of hearing the same songs over and over again year after year, decade after decade. I don't dislike classic rock. But I don't want to listen to it either.


Yup. Though I really don't give myself the opportunity to turn it off, because I rarely tune in to classic rock stations. Particularly off-putting are The Doors and Bob Marley - not because I don't like them, but in my twenties I went backpacking through Australia and that was all that anybody ever played. I heard them both enough to last a lifetime and beyond. 

These days I mostly listen to Radio Two, and the only music that ever has me reaching for the dial is opera - only because if a song has lyrics, I want to know what they are saying.

As far as teaching goes, I don't mind teaching classic rock but most of my students who are under 40 really aren't that interested.


----------



## Steadfastly

Krelf said:


> We all do it. Something comes on the radio or TV and we almost trip over our own two feet to make it go away. Granted that we all have different musical tastes and we respect the musical preferences of others, but individually some sounds, gendres and styles just get under our skins.
> 
> What kind of music arouses you to switch off *the noise?*


When it's *noise* not music.


----------



## shoretyus

nkjanssen said:


> It may be tough to believe on a guitar page, but some of us get tired of hearing the same songs over and over again year after year, decade after decade. I don't dislike classic rock. But I don't want to listen to it either.


30 or so years of Sweet Home, Money yada yada yada... has worn thin on this old mind.


----------



## Diablo

Rap (ESP women rappers- I don't need to listen to women shouting at me).
Authentic country. I find southern twangy accents incredibly annoying, and unbecoming to male singers particularly.


----------



## Diablo

shoretyus said:


> 30 or so years of Sweet Home, Money yada yada yada... has worn thin on this old mind.


I gotta agree as well. Some songs have gone way past their best before date, ESP those with overly simple compositions. 
Hotel California , I can listen to endlessly....3 chord sweet home alabama, not so much.


----------



## Rugburn

I hate pop. From *Dictionary.com


"pop music 
noun music of general appeal to teenagers; a bland watered-down version of rock'n'roll with more rhythm and harmony and an emphasis on romantic love"

*
Pop-Country
Pop-Metal 
Pop-Rock
Soft-Rock
Pop-Rap/Hip-Hop
Pop-R n'B
Pop-Dance

Pop is ear furniture. It's just there to fill some space.


----------



## doriangrey

I'm another one who can't stand RAP...it is such crap...no talent or melody most of the time...utter garbage


----------



## GuitarT

Classic rock. I grew up with that music and loved it back then but quite frankly I'm sick of listening to it. Other than that Nickeback is like nails on a chalk board to me.


----------



## ne1roc

Death Metal. Those Growling vocals make Rap sound good. I can listen to some of the pop rap stuff but the hardcore stuff is hard to listen to for more then a few seconds.


----------



## loudtubeamps

shoretyus said:


> 30 or so years of Sweet Home, Money yada yada yada... has worn thin on this old mind.


 Pat....How can you not love this arrangement!!??
Leningrad Cowboys & Red Army Choir - SWEET HOME ALABAMA - YouTube

Cheers. D:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest

kinda cool actually. 

[video=youtube;zKD7g56DNN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKD7g56DNN0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## avalancheMM

Adele makes me want to poke my eyes out with a stick, that doofus that sang 'You're Beautiful' should have Cobained himself before he recorded any thing, with the Festive Season coming, 'Jingle Dogs' and 'Jingle Cats' make self castration with a cheese grater seem pleasant, and last but definitely not least, I would sooner listen to a smoke detector than Nickelback. All that being said, all of these goofs have sold more albums and had more 'success' than I, so I may be slightly jaded. I'm not sure I will ever tire of 'Live At The Regal' 

Regards


----------



## hardasmum

avalancheMM said:


> Adele makes me want to poke my eyes out with a stick, that doofus that sang 'You're Beautiful' should have Cobained himself before he recorded any thing, with the Festive Season coming, 'Jingle Dogs' and 'Jingle Cats' make self castration with a cheese grater seem pleasant, and last but definitely not least, I would sooner listen to a smoke detector than Nickelback. All that being said, all of these goofs have sold more albums and had more 'success' than I, so I may be slightly jaded. I'm not sure I will ever tire of 'Live At The Regal'
> 
> Regards


First time I have ever heard disdain for Adele. I'm marking this on my calendar.


----------



## J-75

First, you guys are glamorizing RAP by even including it in a _music_ thread.

I'll listen to anything that demonstrates instrumental or vocal agility. Good songwriting and arranging, although important, is secondary to me.
You don't hear many solos anymore because nobody in 'popular' bands can play that well, the guitars just pound away incessantly on a 'power chord'. There are many g_ood _musicians out there today, but you won't hear them on a radio - you can only hear them live. Nobody wants to publish any arrangement that draws much attention _away_ from the lead vocals.

BTW, the Beatles got a LOT of mileage from tunes where all the accompaniment was performed by _hired_ musicians, but who got all the credit? I can hear better _live _guitar, bass, or drums than the Beatles could ever produce just a 30 minute radius from home. I'm sick of all that walrus, eggman, raccoon, submarine, toejam crap!


----------



## avalancheMM

Sorry, i guess I should clarify, I don'tmind 'Rollin In The Deep', but that slow piece of whiny poor me junk that she wails out makes me cringe, at work we are stuck listening to popular radio, and that piece of garbage was played on every station multiple times a day, every day for weeks. Thanks for letting me rant, part of the reason I love this forum! Thanks, again!!


Regards


----------



## torndownunit

The only music I can't listen to is current mainstream "R&B", current Top 40, and anything Pop/New Country. Other than that, my tastes are about as diverse as it gets.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## hardasmum

Haha. I think Adele is one of the few mainstream artists that can actually sing or write a song.

I loved her first record, it didn't hurt that it was touched by the golden hands of Mark Ronson. I saw her supporting that record before she won her first Grammy. She was pretty incredible.

The trouble is once you get into regular rotation along side the likes of The Black Eyed Peas it sort of kills what you have going, it tarnishes your integrity somehow. You get lumped into the "throwaway" pop category. 

That's what I think anyway. 



avalancheMM said:


> Sorry, i guess I should clarify, I don'tmind 'Rollin In The Deep', but that slow piece of whiny poor me junk that she wails out makes me cringe, at work we are stuck listening to popular radio, and that piece of garbage was played on every station multiple times a day, every day for weeks. Thanks for letting me rant, part of the reason I love this forum! Thanks, again!!
> 
> 
> Regards


----------



## Electraglide

This. I'd sooner listen to the Jingle Dogs and Cats.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60MQ3AG1c8o


----------



## hardasmum

Electraglide said:


> This. I'd sooner listen to the Jingle Dogs and Cats.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60MQ3AG1c8o


I prefer Gingham style with button down collars and French cuffs.


----------



## Cartcanuck

snacker said:


> easy! - i teach how to play guitar, not how to play songs


GREAT ANSWER!! 

My guitar teacher spends time teaching me technique and theory. We event spent time discussing tone and working on settings on the guitar and amp and pedals. His theory is "you can figure out songs on your own based on what I'm teaching you. If you have a problem with a song, bring it it and we'll give it 10 minutes, then we'll get back to the real task at hand".


----------



## Cartcanuck

I generally avoid pop. Spending 15 minutes in my wife's car hearing the local pop station makes my mind shrivel up. I think there's maybe 3 or 4% of what they play that I don't mind. The rest bores me to death. 

cRAP. I really am not a fan of most rap. The odd time, something interesting comes out of the rap world, but not nearly enough.

I listen to very little country, mostly because of Taylor Swift'itis. Its what pop has suffered from for years. Maybe it's Justin Beiber Syndrome. Take a young, cute, reasonably talented artist and milk the living daylights out of a series of boring songs, hype them to the limit, and make sure everyone knows how great they are (even when TS couldn't carry a note live). Much of country feels a little too much like the pop world these days. There are exceptions of course, but it's enough to keep me away most of the time. 

I do turn off some Classic rock, purely due to the repetition of it. Classic Rock radio tends to overplay some stuff wayyyyy too much. 

I just realized that I like a little of everything, but not much of just as much stuff. 

I listen to a lot of the Blues channel on Sirius satellite radio. For fun on a road trip in May, my buddy and I spent 3000miles listening to Hairband and re-living our teenage years to Tesla, Cinderella, and Motely Crue. I thrive on SRV and dig into John Mayer Trio and John Bonamassa. I do also listen to a lot of Christian radio programming. There's a lot of good music to be heard there too, but after a while I really need some Stevie Ray to boil my blood. 

But as soon as I hear Justin Beiber, Taylor Swift, 99% of the rap songs ever recorded, Celine Dion, LFMAO, etc etc I'm reaching for the dial. I can't comment on thrash metal or anything like that because I never hear it.


----------



## cheezyridr

well, i was thinking and there is one other kind of music i have a tough time with. if it wasn't for the music, i think i would totally dig this movie, or ones like it

[video=youtube_share;f5Pjo0WjBcs]http://youtu.be/f5Pjo0WjBcs[/video]


----------



## Robert J.M.

Krelf said:


> We all do it. Something comes on the radio or TV and we almost trip over our own two feet to make it go away. Granted that we all have different musical tastes and we respect the musical preferences of others, but individually some sounds, gendres and styles just get under our skins.
> 
> What kind of music arouses you to switch off the noise?


Rap, Hip-Hop, and DJ Music.
DJ's are not musicians, to my opinion. They just produce a wall of electric noise without any dynamics, by hitting an on/off switch.
I can't really understand why people are getting crazy about that.

Take care, Robert[HR][/HR]http://rdenronden.magix.net/public/


----------



## hardasmum

Robert J.M. said:


> DJ's are not musicians, to my opinion. They just produce a wall of electric noise without any dynamics, by hitting an on/off switch.


Well...at first I was inclined to agree with you but then I remembered this guy.


[video=youtube_share;SS0rl7IGHwA]http://youtu.be/SS0rl7IGHwA[/video]


Not the same as say, a concert pianist but a little more complicated than playing the tambourine.


----------



## puckhead

will always turn off Rush. 
will always turn off the Beach Boys.

I don't know what dubstep is


----------



## bluzfish

J-75 said:


> BTW, the Beatles got a LOT of mileage from tunes where all the accompaniment was performed by _hired_ musicians, but who got all the credit? I can hear better _live _guitar, bass, or drums than the Beatles could ever produce just a 30 minute radius from home. I'm sick of all that walrus, eggman, raccoon, submarine, toejam crap!


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## rockinbluesfan

Gotta agree with the rap bs and also the beatles. I know alot of people like the beatles but I grew up in that era - didn't turn my crank then and still don't - I'll take "the wind cries mary" or "little wing" anytime. Same era my choice!


----------



## bw66

Addendum: Pretty much anything where I can hear pitch correction has me reaching for the dial.


----------



## hardasmum

These threads remind me of how little I can have in common with some people despite sharing the same passion for music and guitars.


----------



## Krelf

hardasmum said:


> These threads remind me of how little I can have in common with some people despite sharing the same passion for music and guitars.


"There is no point arguing matters of taste"
Anon.

Bear in mind people's musical tastes often change over the years. Stuff I loved years ago I now turn off. (I stopped liking the Mickey Mouse theme when I turned 12, Neil Sedaka when I turned 18, the "top 20" when I turned 24 etc) ) You are often more likely to share musical preferences with people in your own age category.

So I guess we should interact with our fellow members based on our commonality rather than dislike them because of our differences. 

*Yet I still find it interesting to hear what music other people hate!*


----------



## hardasmum

Krelf said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> These threads remind me of how little I can have in common with some people despite sharing the same passion for music and guitars.
> 
> 
> 
> "There is no point arguing matters of taste"
> Anon.
> 
> Bear in mind people's musical tastes often change over the years. Stuff I loved years ago I now turn off. (I stopped liking the Mickey Mouse theme when I turned 12, Neil Sedaka when I turned 18, the "top 20" when I turned 24 etc) ) You are often more likely to share musical preferences with people in your own age category.
> 
> So I guess we should interact with our fellow members based on our commonality rather than dislike them because of our differences.
> 
> *Yet I still find it interesting to hear what music other people hate!*
Click to expand...

Just to clarify, my comment was more of an observation than a criticism.

I think it's rather interesting as well. I wonder what shapes our musical tastes?


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Roryfan

rockinbluesfan said:


> Gotta agree with the rap bs and also the beatles. I know alot of people like the beatles but I grew up in that era - didn't turn my crank then and still don't - I'll take "the wind cries mary" or "little wing" anytime. Same era my choice!


I have to agree to a certain extent, early Beatles & the Walrusy LSD stuff do absolutely nothing for me. 

George Harrison wrote some great songs & is a master of the folky fingerpicking thing, but (I am aware that this will probably draw the ire of many forumites) I've never thought of him as a "lead" guitarist. Most of his solos, especially on the earlier recordings, sound like he's copping licks out of a Mel Bay lesson book.

As far as what I turn off, it consists of pop (if my GF was last driving), the same 5 songs on the Q107 playlist, modern "country", most rap made in the last 20 yrs, all dance/house/techno (if I can hear that a computer was a key "instrument" in the recording, buh-bye) & death metal.

Satellite radio is cool, provided you keep flipping the channels. Otherwise it's even more pigeon holed than regular radio.


----------



## bscott

Almost everything. I have given up on mist radio. Here in Ottawa Dawg FM is my preferred station. If I get peeved with them I either put on a CD or the ipod.

B


----------



## buzzy

bscott said:


> Almost everything.


I was going to say the same thing. When I'm in Ottawa, I usually put on CHEZ 106 to hear the rush hour traffic reports, but the Classic Rock songs they play are always the same ones. It must be in the fine print somewhere that they are obligated to play Chilliwack's "Fly at Night" at least once or twice a day. It's a good song, but is there nothing else?


----------



## Roryfan

buzzy said:


> bscott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost everything.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say the same thing. When I'm in Ottawa, I usually put on CHEZ 106 to hear the rush hour traffic reports, but the Classic Rock songs they play are always the same ones. It must be in the fine print somewhere that they are obligated to play Chilliwack's "Fly at Night" at least once or twice a day. It's a good song, but is there nothing else?
Click to expand...

CanCon was supposed to give more CDN artists a chance to be heard, but instead it's why you hear the same few Hip & BTO tunes eleventy billion (that's my new fave number) times a day. Play some different bands & dig a little deeper into the catalogue of the ones that are already on the rotation! That's why the only time I turn on the conventional (i.e. non-satellite) radio is to get a traffic report, usually from an AM station that has them every 10 minutes. But even then, there's an app for that. Radio poopoo, radio kaka indeed.


----------



## bolero

CBC radio 2 is where it's at for me


plus Tom Allen kicks ass, best radio host in the world


----------



## bw66

bolero said:


> CBC radio 2 is where it's at for me


Amen, brother!

(And it's commercial free!)


----------



## al3d

RAP....obviously
Anything that has "BABY" more then twice in it..so basically any R&B and Such.
OLD school country.
Electronic music..or techno babble.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Milkman

I'm comforted by that.


----------



## hardasmum

nkjanssen said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> These threads remind me of how little I can have in common with some people despite sharing the same passion for music and guitars.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the exact same way.
Click to expand...

There is so much delicious food in the world it seems a shame to only eat meatloaf and potatoes every day.


----------



## Milkman

There is so much delicious food in the world that you don't HAVE to eat meatloaf and potatoes every day, but that doesn't mean you never want to eat a lobster again, just because you had one a few months ago.


----------



## hardasmum

Milkman said:


> There is so much delicious food in the world that you don't HAVE to eat meatloaf and potatoes every day, but that doesn't mean you never want to eat a lobster again, just because you had one a few months ago.


Um....yeah that's sort of my point. Variety.


----------



## Krelf

How many of you could sit through this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5EgASje8MQ


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Guest

Krelf said:


> How many of you could sit through this?


I had to when I was young (9-10). Parents had me learn accordion. 
Some stuff can be upbeat. Look at early Yankovic. or these brothers.

[video=youtube;lmSC52Npuq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmSC52Npuq0[/video]


----------



## hardasmum

nkjanssen said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is so much delicious food in the world it seems a shame to only eat meatloaf and potatoes every day.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a number of people on this board that, although we may have different _tastes_ in music, we seem to have very similar _attitudes_ towards music - yourself, iaresee, David Henman, a few others. I'd love to sit down with that group some day in front of a stereo, each bringing our own music collections, and just shoot the shit about music. It would be a blast.
Click to expand...

I'll bring the wine if you bring the cheese.


----------



## bolero

ah, hahahha, this made me laugh, hilarious, best quote ever!!

"I can hear better _live _guitar, bass, or drums than the Beatles could ever produce just a 30 minute radius from home. I'm sick of all that walrus, eggman, raccoon, submarine, toejam crap!"


----------



## Guest

nkjanssen said:


> There are a number of people on this board that, although we may have different tastes in music, we seem to have very similar attitudes towards music - yourself, iaresee, David Henman, a few others. I'd love to sit down with that group some day in front of a stereo, each bringing our own music collections, and just shoot the shit about music. It would be a blast.


That would be a very fun time. I love it when someone puts me on to a new band or sound. I get a little sad thinking I won't get to hear *all* the music.


----------



## Milkman

Krelf said:


> How many of you could sit through this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5EgASje8MQ


That was awesome.

Lawrence Welk is one of my guilty pleasures.


----------



## Guest

Krelf said:


> How many of you could sit through this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5EgASje8MQ


My dad plays accordion and there was plenty of Welk on the stereo in our house growing up. No problem here. Some of the more obscure Czech waltzes can run a little long in the tooth after a while, but for the most part: sounds good to me.

Edit: plus, check out those freaking awesome arpeggios they're doing at the end. That's some seriously badass playing.


----------



## Krelf

That's amazing. I'm surprised that so many guitar players like Welk! When I was a teen my father would have his show on every Sunday afternoon and it drove me insane! If that wasn't enough, he also sang in a barbershop chorus and some of them would come back to the house after their weekly rehearsals and start singing.

My response to him was playing Dylan cranked up. He'd go snakey!!


----------



## Guest

Krelf said:


> That's amazing. I'm surprised that so many guitar players like Welk! When I was a teen my father would have his show on every Sunday afternoon and it drove me insane! If that wasn't enough, he also sang in a barbershop chorus and some of them would come back to the house after their weekly rehearsals and start singing.
> 
> My response to him was playing Dylan cranked up. He'd go snakey!!


My Dad loves Dylan too. His record collection is kind of insane. Both in size, depth and breadth.

So much music, so little time...


----------



## bzrkrage

Dubstep. ANything I've heard too many times, & New BonJovi.


----------



## Roryfan

bzrkrage said:


> Dubstep. ANything I've heard too many times, & New BonJovi.


When asked about my age, my standard response used to be "I'm so old I remember when Bon Jovi DIDN'T suck" but far too many times the response would be "Hey man, they're still really good! Did you hear the new album? It's like country" so I had to substitute Bryan Adams for Bon Jovi.....that delineation is rather distinct...Reckless is a great album but when he moved to England, started wearing eye liner & wrote the I wanna be your underwear song it was clearly over. 

Speaking of things being over, does anyone know what happened to Mike Reno? You lose the "L" and it's Overboy.....


----------



## Mooh

Krelf said:


> How many of you could sit through this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5EgASje8MQ


Yeah, that's freaking awesome. I wish bands were more like that today. My grandmother used to watch LW whenever she was visiting us. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Waterloo

Anything you'd hear on Q107 is what I avoid


----------



## rollingdam

buzzy said:


> I was going to say the same thing. When I'm in Ottawa, I usually put on CHEZ 106 to hear the rush hour traffic reports, but the Classic Rock songs they play are always the same ones. It must be in the fine print somewhere that they are obligated to play Chilliwack's "Fly at Night" at least once or twice a day. It's a good song, but is there nothing else?


Chez 106 is probably the only station in the world that keeps playing Supertramp.


----------



## Milkman

Q107 plays Supertramp, Led Zep, Pink Floyd, Deep Purple, Rush, Queen, and pretty much any big classic rock artists.

I suppose if you don't like any of the above it stands to reason that you would not enjoy Q107 programming.


----------



## buzzy

rollingdam said:


> Chez 106 is probably the only station in the world that keeps playing Supertramp.


I guess I'm not a fan, but I can tolerate a Supertramp song once in a while. Having said that, the frequently-played _Goodbye Stranger_ has me reaching for the dial every time. Eeewww.


----------



## Milkman

buzzy said:


> I guess I'm not a fan, but I can tolerate a Supertramp song once in a while. Having said that, the frequently-played _Goodbye Stranger_ has me reaching for the dial every time. Eeewww.



Yeah I'd say radio pd's are Supertramp's worst enemy. They play the cheese and ignore the gold.

Breakfast in America is what you hear more often than not and IMO it's their least appealing album. There are some catchy songs on it but I'll take Crime of the Century, Crisis What Crisis?, and Even in the Quietest Moments any day.


----------



## Waterloo

Yes to Zep and Rush, Milkman; no, to hearing the same songs over and over and over and over and over...............................................................

There are other bands out there like Elbow, My Morning Jacket that you'll never hear on Q107. Listen to what you want; I know I do.


----------



## hardasmum

classic[ klas-ik ]
adjective
1. of the first or highest quality, class, or rank: a classic piece of work.
2. serving as a standard, model, or guide: the classic method of teaching arithmetic.

I guess when describing rock music the term "Classic" means something else because I don't think the definition above would be correct. 

Maybe it just means "old" now the same way that "vintage" does?


----------



## Milkman

Ah me, you guys are so funny.

Not interested in any half assed trolling today guys.


----------



## hardasmum

troll[ trohl ]
verb (used with object)
1. to sing or utter in a full, rolling voice.
2. to sing in the manner of a round or catch.
3. to fish for or in with a moving line, working the line up or down with a rod, as in fishing for pike, or trailing the line behind a slow-moving boat.


----------



## Milkman

hardasmum said:


> troll[ trohl ]
> verb (used with object)
> 1. to sing or utter in a full, rolling voice.
> 2. to sing in the manner of a round or catch.
> 3. to fish for or in with a moving line, working the line up or down with a rod, as in fishing for pike, or trailing the line behind a slow-moving boat.



Good.

Understanding that you have a problem is the first step toward recovery.


----------



## Waterloo

Not sure what that last post was about but, let's get back on track.... ANYTHING on Q107 plus anything by Paul McCartney, or KISS


----------



## Roryfan

Waterloo said:


> Not sure what that last post was about but, let's get back on track.... ANYTHING on Q107 plus anything by Paul McCartney


Paul McCartney? I've heard of him, he was in that band Wings.


----------



## Waterloo

Yup, so I've heard; I know I'll draw the wrath of god for saying it, but I never liked McCartney.


----------



## Krelf

Waterloo said:


> Yup, so I've heard; I know I'll draw the wrath of god for saying it, but I never liked McCartney.


Don't worry about it. I hate Rod Stewart, his voice, his music and his face. We can both draw the wrath of the music world!


----------



## Waterloo

LOL!!! Well put Krelf. I guess that's the spirit of this thread... getting it out of your system so to speak. I feel better already.


----------



## Steadfastly

I turn off the Rolling Stones or change the station.


----------



## Krelf

I never liked their music much after they kicked Jonesy out. My favourite albums were their first two. Much more blues-based in the early years. After the mid 60s I gradually lost interest. Gotta give them credit for holding on so long though.


----------



## hardasmum

"Wings: the band The Beatles could have been."


----------



## Guest

I'm more Paul then John, when it comes to the solo albums.
Fan of Wings as well. 'Ram' is still my favourite.
Klattu were rumoured to be the Beatles' rebirth.
Great band.


----------



## Milkman

I listen to two stations with similar programming.

If Loverboy, the Tragically Hip or the Doors come on one station, I try the other.


----------



## hardasmum

Milkman said:


> I listen to two stations with similar programming.
> 
> If Loverboy, the Tragically Hip or the Doors come on one station, I try the other.


Happy to say we agree on something.


----------



## Waterloo

I'll switch the dial if Beck comes on, unless it's "Soldier Jane".


----------



## Steadfastly

Milkman said:


> I listen to two stations with similar programming.
> 
> If Loverboy, the Tragically Hip or the Doors come on one station, I try the other.


Not Tragically, I do the same and have no Love for Loverboy so I take the Doors leading to other stations.


----------

